# How close is she?



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

Fairy was due yesterday.  When we went to feed her last night, I noticed her ligaments were gone, she was pawing the ground a lot, chewing her cud more and more determined than usual, staring off into space, licking her back, and softly talking.  

We checked on her various times through the night & we saw her belly tense up and she was licking her back and talking even more.  Her bottom was a bit gooey with yellowish mucous. 

This morning, still no baby.  She's acting pretty much like she was at midnight.  I'm guessing things can take a while to progress.  Does it ever take longer than 24 hours after losing ligaments?

Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I haven't found the ligaments to be all the reliable. But the other things you mention clealry indicate that things we will starting any hour know. But they do love to keep us guessing. I have seen a doe behave as you discribe for a good 18 to 24 hours.  
Good luck.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

Good to know.  She seems to have progressed this last time I went out.  Every few minutes she's curling her tail back and talking while her belly is tightening.  She's going to the bathroom frequently--little dribbles at a time & she keeps straining even after she's gone.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 26, 2012)

beepbeepinajeep said:
			
		

> Good to know.  She seems to have progressed this last time I went out.  Every few minutes she's curling her tail back and talking while her belly is tightening.  She's going to the bathroom frequently--little dribbles at a time & she keeps straining even after she's gone.


Should have kids with in the hour or maybe two, maybe 3 or 4 at the most. what you are discribing is sounding very normal so far.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay  It's hard to know your first time.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

There is white goo coming out when she pushes now.  It's so hot... I hate for her to have to be in labor in this heat.  It feels like the kid is more in place to be born too.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 26, 2012)

Take a video.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll have to check and see if it is charged.  I'd just planned on taking pictures of the baby(ies) 

I'm guessing we'll have babies by tonight


----------



## daisychick (Jul 26, 2012)

5 weeks ago, my doe had her babies in the heat of the day and it was HOT!!  100 degrees out!   I put a box fan in the window of the barn and it really seemed to help.   Can't wait to see/hear what she has.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 26, 2012)

beepbeepinajeep said:
			
		

> I'll have to check and see if it is charged.  I'd just planned on taking pictures of the baby(ies)
> 
> I'm guessing we'll have babies by tonight


You should have babies with in a couple hours based on your discriptions. 

We use a household box fan, $15.00 at walmart and hang them up out of the way, but pointed down toward the pen area.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jul 26, 2012)

My doe had her boys back in early May but just happened to be extremely hot, plus she decided to have them under a shelf in the lean too, so this was my heat solution: hanging towels for shade and the fan on high. Good luck with everything and hope to see pictures soon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow it was fast... at 11:15 I saw that she was pushing big time.  It took no time for our little doeling to be delivered after that.  Mom was a trooper, even when a yellow jacket stung her while she was pushing (poor momma!)  Mom & baby are doing well.  Mom is very hungry and thirsty.  Baby has been nursing and up walking.  Pictures soon... she's gorgeous

I do have video too, but not sure how to add it.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 26, 2012)

Lucky you to be there. I missed mine.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations!  Can't wait to see what baby looks like.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is the first part of the pushing video:

http://youtu.be/2im-tbwGKP4

Please let me know if it works.  I'm uploading photos now too.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!  What breed is she?


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

Her mom is Alpine, dad is Boer


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 26, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable! I'm guessing you are keeping her.  Are you bottle feeding her or dam raising?


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

We've got a few people wanting to buy her, but we're all falling in love with her pretty hard.  She's a sweetie pie.  Mom is letting us love on her too, though she keeps a watchful eye on her.  Baby's been even rubbing on me.





Baby with mom





Baby with aunt & mom


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

We're dam raising & it looks like they've got nursing well figured out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--z45JyU0r0&feature=youtu.be

Here's a video of her first born.  I'm out of breath because I had to run to the house in 100 degree heat to get our kidding kit because I hadn't anticipated her kidding when I went down to take a video.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jul 26, 2012)

Holy cow she is soooo cute!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 26, 2012)

adorable


----------



## Calypso (Jul 26, 2012)

I want! I want!!


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 26, 2012)

She is such a sweetie  She was almost jumping around playing tonight--it's amazing how fast they find their legs!  Aunt Rosie is a bit jealous that the baby wants my attention.  She thinks I'm her personal human.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jul 27, 2012)

I love the videos and the pictures.  She is such a sweety and with wattles too.  My sweet little girl has them too and I love them.  I also live in NC and I'm so sorry she decided to give birth on such a hot day but looks like everyone is doing just fine.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 27, 2012)

She is so precious.


----------



## Missy (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you so much!  We're in love!


----------

